# Fred Phelps to be Buried in Arlington.



## Marauder06 (Mar 22, 2014)

Damn I wish I would have come up with this one first.

http://www.duffelblog.com/2014/03/fred-phelps-funeral/#!ATXao



> ARLINGTON — Fred Phelps, a retired Army command sergeant major and founder of the controversial Westboro Baptist Church, will be buried with full military honors at Arlington National Cemetery, officials confirmed Friday.
> 
> “As a soldier who served the Army when his country called, Sgt. Maj. Phelps served our nation honorably and deserves to be buried in peace,” said Ian Wilson, an Arlington spokesman, in a written statement.
> 
> Phelps died of complications from AIDS on Wednesday at 11:15 p.m., according to a church spokesman. He was 84.





Read more: http://www.duffelblog.com/2014/03/fred-phelps-funeral/#ixzz2whKhB3IX


----------



## AWP (Mar 22, 2014)

So.
Much.
WIN!


----------



## pardus (Mar 22, 2014)

That is awesome!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2014)

So if I know for a fact that my sister-in-law has no idea what Duffleblog is, and if I were to then send her that link...knowing that it may give her an immidiate stroke, if not kill her completely, could I be convicted of anything?

You'd say "no" if you knew my SIL!


----------



## pardus (Mar 22, 2014)

DO IT!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2014)

pardus said:


> DO IT!


 Yeah, I think I may wait for at least one more opinion before following advice from the guy who would "Triple Dog Dare" Flick to stick his tongue on the flagpole!


----------



## pardus (Mar 22, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Yeah, I think I may wait for at least one more opinion before following advice from the guy who would "Triple Dog Dare" Flick to stick his tongue on the flagpole!



My motto is "Action, Not Thought!"


----------



## AWP (Mar 22, 2014)

Don't be a pussy, Marine. We're disappointed you even asked the question.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2014)

Fuck...fine. 

Link sent...just to add a bit of context, she is a civil rights attorney, who I am quite certain will immidiately forward this off to all of her lawyer friends asking WTF.  They in turn will forward to all of theirs, until someone figures out the whole thing is a goof...and then gives her some public shit for forwarding such nonsense.  Easter should be fun!


----------



## AWP (Mar 22, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Link sent...just to add a bit of context, she is a civil rights attorney,


 
Winner, winner, chicken dinner.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 22, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Fuck...fine.
> 
> Link sent...just to add a bit of context, she is a civil rights attorney, who I am quite certain will immidiately forward this off to all of her lawyer friends asking WTF.  They in turn will forward to all of theirs, until someone figures out the whole thing is a goof...and then gives her some public shit for forwarding such nonsense.  Easter should be fun!


As long as you pretend that you didn't know the duffleblog is a spoof.


----------



## Dame (Mar 22, 2014)

SOWT said:


> As long as you pretend that you didn't know the duffleblog is a spoof.


Or advertise that he DID know on the internet or anything. :-"


----------



## Muppet (Mar 23, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Fuck...fine.
> 
> Link sent...just to add a bit of context, she is a civil rights attorney, who I am quite certain will immidiately forward this off to all of her lawyer friends asking WTF.  They in turn will forward to all of theirs, until someone figures out the whole thing is a goof...and then gives her some public shit for forwarding such nonsense.  Easter should be fun!



FUCK! I was gonna say...I triple dog dare you! Can you take a video of her reading it? That would be rad!

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 24, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> FUCK! I was gonna say...I triple dog dare you! Can you take a video of her reading it? That would be rad!
> 
> F.M.



Rad?  Did you just use the word..."rad"?  Dude, that word was out of date about the time you were born...  really?  You used "Rad"? ....  Holy shit, Philly must be caught in a time warp....

Here is FM (with Policemedic and their families) talking about Time Warps:






eta..... Now, that's "rad" :whatever:


----------

